# Looking for Snow Partners



## cmg1 (Feb 27, 2012)

We are currently looking for partners in snow removal. We offer competitive rate and routes throughout Maryland. 

We are looking for equipment operators, plow trucks, salters and sidewalk crews. We will supply the push boxes and salt and all bag material.

Let me know of you available equipment as well as manpower.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Might want to supply a company name so people can do some research. No one is gonna come running to someone with two posts, and vague info. Lots of experienced people here who need info first.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cmg1;2023255 said:


> We are currently looking for partners in snow removal.
> 
> .


what is your business worth?
what is my buy in percentage and at what rate?

ho never mind your looking for employees.


----------



## cmg1 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Thank you Both for your Opinions*

For those seriously looking for a great company to partner with in snow, please send me a message and we can have a productive conversation.

An employee is someone who works for you, we are looking for forward thinking individuals to work with us.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol. You can't receive messages until you have enough posts. You may just have to publicly name the company. Where's the harm in that? Secrecy will not get you "partners".


----------



## TonyRC (Oct 28, 2015)

still looking for snow removal "Partners"?
currently we have 1 skid steer with Boss Plow
Looking for local Commercial work
Can add a plow to an F450 if plenty of feasible work


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I think you mean you are looking for sub-contractors... I wouldnt call them partners.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Lol "partners"


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

TonyRC;2052260 said:


> still looking for snow removal "Partners"?
> currently we have 1 skid steer with Boss Plow
> Looking for local Commercial work
> Can add a plow to an F450 if plenty of feasible work


He hasn't been back since 9/2 and probably won't be. Click his name and look at profile, tells last time a user was logged in.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

THEGOLDPRO;2052356 said:


> Lol "partners"


Yeah... NJ allows that now... Seems to be a thing..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge;2052417 said:


> Yeah... NJ allows that now... Seems to be a thing..


Don't think I wanna join THAT TEAM


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

don't think i want to joint the either he sub last year and lost his route after a few storms, but some how is looking for people to sub for him, sounds like he is looking for someone to work for instead


----------

